# Ugly dogs



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't mean to offend here and I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder but there are some seriously homely looking dogs being passed off as LGDs. I am infatuated with these beautiful breeds and search the classifieds and Craigslist often to maybe find a decent male Anatolian to compliment my female. I guess with unregistered dogs there is always a chance for unscrupulous people to sale half-breeds and look-alikes to unwitting buyers. I know that working ability has little to do with appearance, but come on, they should at least resemble their respective breeds......Mike


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean! If you are going to produce a litter, they should be a good representation of the breed both physically and working ability. 

How do you like this pup? He and his 5 brothers are located in Missouri. I think they are 8 weeks old today (this pic is from 7 weeks old though). This guy is probably the one I'll be bringing home. They are AKC registered and have awesome pedigree with lots of AKC champs who are working dogs as well. These pups are with goats now. PM me and I'll give you the ladies's contact info if you are interested. I think these pups have some real potential!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

what a cutie


----------



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea, Barbados, that's what I call a good-looking pup. I will PM you and get that info but probably can't afford the price of a registered pup. That's why I haunt Craigslist.:indif:


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I searched craigslist too, but couldn't find anything decent. I was really pleased to find these pups for the price she is asking. They have great show and working pedigrees and all the grandparents are OFA good or excellent. She intended to wait until she got OFA done on the parents of this litter (they are not old enough for OFA yet) but the dogs had other plans. I am torn between 2 of the male pups. They are all nice, but two really stand out in my mind. The breeder is great....she has sent me dozens of pics to help me decide but it's still really hard.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm personally not picky whether LGDs are purebreds or mixes of LGD breeds. They are working dogs not show dogs. That's just my opinion, but mixing working breeds is Ok to me. As long as the instinct is intact that is all that matters when you are looking for a working dog.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I know plenty of great working dogs who are also show dogs. I intend to show mine.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Now, as far as UGLY dogs overall..... I have chichis...... tiny ones in the house. They are actually 1/32 xolo, 1/32 chinese crested, and the rest 15/16 chihuahua. Love them. They are the types of dogs you usually see winning ugly dog contests like SAM. They loose teeth, their tongues hang out, they are bald, ugly, very ugly. I have 3 of that type right now, and they are wonderful pets along with the rest of the chihuahua herd. I'm kind of partial to ugly dogs.

Here's a picture of the famous dog of the chichi type, Sam. He was very old in this pic, so he was a bit uglier than ours are because he was blind.
http://www.getxnews.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/cache/8ca2a_sam_ugly_dog.jpg


But of course, these types of ugly dogs are not LGDs. They are just wonderful pets that love to cuddle with you.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I adore chinese crested dogs! The "ugly" ones are so ugly they are cute.


----------



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

O my, that's ugly sho nuff. I figure if I search long enough they"ll be trying to sell those as Kangal Dogs. LOL


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

That poor little thing would give a kid nightmares! Hey...he might even be ugly enough to scare off coyotes!


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

R&R Farm said:


> I guess with unregistered dogs there is always a chance for unscrupulous people to sale half-breeds and look-alikes to unwitting buyers. .....Mike


Mike, there are probably far more unregistered working LGD's out there than registered. Cross breeding is common and does not denote unscrupulous. I would raise eyebrows at any non-LGD cross on an LGD, but pure LGD breeds crossed together often produces top guarding stock. I have done it myself (Kangal x Anatolian/Maremma) with outstanding results, and I am certain so have others. There are many posters here who have half or 1/4 crosses for LGD's who swear by them. Predators don't stop and ask for a dog's registration papers before they decide whether or not to attack stock.....do they? Crossing also produces hybrid vigor and sometimes that's what's needed to bring back the work instincts in a breed, an outcross of some type.

I can see it from both sides as I have both crosses and purebreds, registered and non-registered. As for 'looks', puppies all go through different stages, and will have the 'ugly duckling stage' I'm sure, which usually passes. I'd be more concerned about angulation, bite, conformation, temperament, etc. You should look at the parents. Are they ugly? Maybe not - then the pups might grow out of it. What do you call 'ugly' anyway? Post some links to the dogs you are referring to!


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

BarbadosSheep said:


> I know exactly what you mean! If you are going to produce a litter, they should be a good representation of the breed both physically and working ability.
> 
> How do you like this pup? He and his 5 brothers are located in Missouri. I think they are 8 weeks old today (this pic is from 7 weeks old though). This guy is probably the one I'll be bringing home. They are AKC registered and have awesome pedigree with lots of AKC champs who are working dogs as well. These pups are with goats now. PM me and I'll give you the ladies's contact info if you are interested. I think these pups have some real potential!


Oh my Lord - that dog is ghastly!!!

kiddn


----------



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

Goatress, I am not referring at all to the crosses within the LGD breeds. I really believe that the specific ones I'm referencing are crossed out on other breeds, or maybe even mutts. I don't have time at the moment to look up some of the ads but will try to post some links later. I think it would be poor judgment to show photos sent to me via email but have some real doosies of those too. I don't think that the people breeding these dogs are necessarily guilty of shenanigans, but maybe have been victims themselves of poor or unethical breeding practices. Like I said, too, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I bet I would think the Kangal X Maremma/Anatolian pups were gorgeous....Mike


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

As I understand it a lot of different looks are acceptable for Anatolian Shepherds but I really don't like a lot of what I see being called an Anatolian even if it is acceptable in the breed standard. I really like the Beige with Black mask which is what I have. I don't have any male pups available so this isn't an advertisement but it is a brag~ THIS is what I like to see in Anatolian pups and aint they pretty!!



















This is the Momma Cricket









The puppy in front with the black collar is the one I'm keeping we named her "Mayhem"









And it's beginning to look like I'm going to be keeping this one too~ we call her "Runt" cuz she is so much smaller than the others and I suspect she may not hear right~ but she has such a sweet personality!!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

mekasmom said:


> Here's a picture of the famous dog of the chichi type, Sam. He was very old in this pic, so he was a bit uglier than ours are because he was blind.
> http://www.getxnews.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/cache/8ca2a_sam_ugly_dog.jpg


Good Lord! It's a Chupacabra!


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

BarbadosSheep said:


> I know exactly what you mean! If you are going to produce a litter, they should be a good representation of the breed both physically and working ability.
> 
> How do you like this pup? He and his 5 brothers are located in Missouri. I think they are 8 weeks old today (this pic is from 7 weeks old though). This guy is probably the one I'll be bringing home. They are AKC registered and have awesome pedigree with lots of AKC champs who are working dogs as well. These pups are with goats now. PM me and I'll give you the ladies's contact info if you are interested. I think these pups have some real potential!


What has been your previous experience with Anatolians? What is it you like about this pup?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I have never had an Anatolian, but I have a lot of experience with large powerful breeds. I do understand that these dogs are large and powerful but not like other dogs. So I won't be expecting him to be drop-dead obedient like the rotties I have had in the past. 

Choosing a pup has been hard since I am many miles away from them. I have to rely on the breeders assessment of their personality, which is as it should be since she knows each of them. I am actually torn between this male and another male. They are both calm, intelligent and confidant but not bullies. She has seen how they react to the goats, to bathing, to getting themselves into trouble (stuck under a chair, etc) and how they calmly worked through it. Even at their young age, these pups don't panic...they are already problem solving. The two females in this litter are the dominate pups. The fact that these two pups are really nice looking is a bonus, but I am basing my choice on temperament and not looks. I think either of the males that I like will work well for me.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

To me, this dog is a perfect combination of beauty, brawn and pride.
Boz Shepherd male.








Little more brawn here. But beautiful if you like them big and powerful!
38", 220#.








Beauty in the making. 9 mth old Boz 32.5", 120#


Cheryl, Nice pups. I also like the Karabash type Anatolians. Some can come ugly with mixed up looks. Yours look great!


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks I obviously think so too! I love the look of your bigger dogs though! Not sure I could handle one though~ I love a BIG DAWG but my biggest boy (Great Pyr) is probably around 120# and he's a LOT of DAWG! My female Anatolian is smaller~ around 100#s. She has the frame to carry more weight but she just stays very thin no matter how much we feed her (yes wormed regularly and I even took her to the vet to be sure not a problem he says she is just a thin dog). But she is great at her job!

When I had the chance to breed Cricket I was very pleased to find a bulkier male 









and the puppy I've chosen to keep for us is the bulkiest of the pups. I'm hoping she'll look like her daddy and work as well as her mother!! (daddy is also a working dog but not MY dog so I can only be sure of what I was TOLD about his working ability)

Now~ since I don't know~
Your dogs look to my not very experienced eye like Kangals (which until very recently I was under the impression was another name for a large Anatolian). What does the name "Boz" signify? Is that a line of the dogs or am I mistaken and those are not Kangals?


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Cheryl,

The Boz and Kangal are very similar breeds. All the dogs in Turkey are a Landrace Working breed. With regional differences. The question comes to wether you want to group them, or try to seperate them. I feel that by seperating them, more of the genepool will be saved from extinction. 

To say that a 40 inch Boz weighing 240 pounds is the same thing as a 90 pound hairy Kars or 120 pound Youruk, Akbash or Kangal. 

The Boz come from the Northern reaches of the Urfa Mountains in southern Turkey. Due to the tridal strife between the kurds and Suni and others, the dogs stayed isolated enough to develope a type. They were only recently brought out of the mountains, and just now being introduced to the world. But I do have to say, gathering alot of Naysayers.

They range from 32-38 inches, with some getting up to 41. Speed, skill, strength, temperment are very similar to the Kangal or Anatolian. 

Nice looking male above. If he were not looking so intent, would be nice to see him in a pose. Love his muscling. Many dogs in the USA lack a good structure. You did good with him!


----------



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

OK. Here's one from a local website.
http://www.southeasttexas.com/classifieds/detail.cfm?id=743018&classified_code=999&zipcode=&distance=0


----------



## TwosCompany (Jul 17, 2009)

R&R Farm said:


> OK. Here's one from a local website.
> http://www.southeasttexas.com/class...43018&classified_code=999&zipcode=&distance=0


 
:shocked: Wow. He doesn't look like what they say he is.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Cheryl, really nice male there and good choice for Cricket. Congratulations.


----------

